# partage d'un ecran avec un autre ordi



## cyriljolivet (18 Décembre 2008)

salut à tous 
nouveau sur le site, j'apprend à m'en servir!
je vous expose mon soucis: je souhaiterai partager mon écran avec un autre ordinateur portable dont l'écran est cassé!
merci d'avance


----------



## oflorent (19 Décembre 2008)

Hello,

Ordi à Ordi, pour moi ce n'est pas possible (je peux me tromper...)
Au fait, c'est quoi tes 2 ordi's ?


----------



## cyriljolivet (22 Décembre 2008)

salut 
déjà merci
ben celui qui à l'ecran correcte c'est un ibook G4
l'autre c'est un pc toshiba
donc d'apres toi je ne peux pas partager mon ecran?
en tout cas merci encore


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Décembre 2008)

vnc peut-être ou autre

ou un écran externe.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2008)

cyriljolivet a dit:


> salut
> déjà merci
> ben celui qui à l'ecran correcte c'est un ibook G4
> l'autre c'est un pc toshiba
> ...



Il te faut installer un serveur VNC sur le PC et le lancer, et t'y connecter sur mac avec un client VNC comme Chicken of the VNC.

Ou alors (plus rapide) tu actives le partage d'écran windows (Remote desktop connection), Microsoft fourni gratuitement le client pour macosx&#8230; > 
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/remote-desktop/default.mspx


----------

